# I want pandas as a pet!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

How can anyone resist baby pandas?

http://www.vancouversun.com/entertainment/Queen+Sofia+Spain+twin+pandas/4521923/story.html


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

eww those things give me the jeepers creepers


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> eww those things give me the jeepers creepers


LoL

I find them odd but cute.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

good luck keeping 1 as a pet.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Ill Settle for the PANDA shrimp for now


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, I can never get enough of seeing them. Hope we get them soon:

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/11/01/15910846.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Baby anything are almost always cute....helps aid their survival I suppose...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Lol, I can never get enough of seeing them. Hope we get them soon:
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/11/01/15910846.html


Hope the pair of Panda will have some babies when they stay here in TO


----------

